# Google now sports problem



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Whenever I ask it about the Giants or even "New York Giants" it brings up the San Francisco giants baseball team. Location isn't an issue because I'm a mile from the stadium. Anyone know how to fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

It's believed sports tracking doesn't start until the regular season...it's still the preseason.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What he said. Searching for any football team doesn't give you the card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

Hockey teams wont give you the card yet either.


----------

